# Anyone use/know anything about this pump?…



## sg295 (Feb 23, 2022)

Hi all,

I had my appointment this morning with my DSN and consultant and they think a pump might be a possibility for me.

The only pump my clinic provides is called YpsoPump and I believe it’s by the same people who created the mylife app.

Does anyone here use this pump or at least know anything about it and could perhaps provide me with some more info please?

Thank you


----------



## rayray119 (Feb 23, 2022)

sg295 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had my appointment this morning with my DSN and consultant and they think a pump might be a possibility for me.
> 
> ...


so glad you got a positive answer about a pump.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 23, 2022)

Having looked at the pump it seems very good and has all the features you will need/want  The pump must be ok for your team to use it and also must conform to all standards. As it's your first pump you will not know if any other pumps are better thus you will love it. Well except for the frustration which we all suffer from when starting to pump 

So pleased you have had a positive outcome well done


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 23, 2022)

Great that you have been offered a pump @sg295 

i have not used that particular pump, as each CCG offers the ones that they have been trained in to give the support needed.  As @Pumper_Sue has said since this is your first pump you will love it.  There will be a time when things will be a bit wobbly at the start, as it takes some work to get used to it.  I found it helpful to have a week at the start where life was reasonably consistent, missing out exercise classes and just sorting out a work routine and weekend with the pump first.  

All the pump manufacturers provide a 24 hour support line which I have found brilliant, for those panic moments.  There are many common features across all the pumps so do fire away with any general questions that arise.  

I look forward to hearing how you get on.


----------



## sg295 (Feb 23, 2022)

Hi all,

Thanks for the replies!

 I mean it’s not completely guaranteed yet but the DSN said she’d talk to the consultant so it’s still just a possibility at the moment but keeping my fingers crossed.

It certainly seems ok, just seems a bit daunting to be potentially leaping into this new realm but equally I feel I could really benefit from the so I’m also excited (if it goes ahead!)


----------



## trophywench (Feb 23, 2022)

Ypsomed have been in the field for ages - they were one of the few companies who made the 'click on' pen needles for Lantus Solostar pens in 1998 - BD didn't.  And they were lovely needles which didn't hurt me going in whereas BD always did.  I'd give it a try !


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 23, 2022)

Great news about the pump!


----------



## Inka (Feb 23, 2022)

I think @JGM uses the YpsoPump.


----------



## sg295 (Feb 23, 2022)

Lily123 said:


> Great news about the pump!


Thank you!

Like I say not 100% guaranteed yet but DSN said she would discuss with the consultant so she must think it’s a possibility otherwise I’m sure I would’ve just got a ‘no’. I should know more about a decision by Friday


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 23, 2022)

sg295 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Like I say not 100% guaranteed yet but DSN said she would discuss with the consultant so she must think it’s a possibility otherwise I’m sure I would’ve just got a ‘no’. I should know more about a decision by Friday


Good luck! From what you’ve said on other threads a pump would definitely help


----------



## sg295 (Feb 23, 2022)

trophywench said:


> Ypsomed have been in the field for ages - they were one of the few companies who made the 'click on' pen needles for Lantus Solostar pens in 1998 - BD didn't.  And they were lovely needles which didn't hurt me going in whereas BD always did.  I'd give it a try !


Ok cool, thanks for that bit of info!


----------



## sg295 (Feb 23, 2022)

Lily123 said:


> Good luck! From what you’ve said on other threads a pump would definitely help


Thanks  Yes I think so definitely, we shall see but I think it would be life changing if I did. Just keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 24, 2022)

Think nowadays there wont be any bad pumps around, most have same functions do same job, sure there's window to change your mind if unhappy with your choice.


----------



## sg295 (Feb 24, 2022)

nonethewiser said:


> Think nowadays there wont be any bad pumps around, most have same functions do same job, sure there's window to change your mind if unhappy with your choice.


Hi,

Thank you for your message!

Yes I’m sure all pumps are good nowadays  I just wanted to ask what you meant about being able to change your mind please? 

My team said this is the only pump they have funding for so I presume it would be this pump only?

Not that I mind at all because I’m happy with it and it seems fine! But just curious really - if they said that, does that mean it really is the only one or is there some choice? Eg can people sort of ‘choose’ what they want or do they go with their hospital/clinics choice selection?

Thanks


----------



## helli (Feb 24, 2022)

Lily123 said:


> Good luck! From what you’ve said on other threads a pump would definitely help


Please take care when suggesting something will "definitely" help. I am probably being pedantic but as @Inka has said before, a pump is just another insulin delivery mechanism and we don't know all the background to why someone is struggling with highs and lows. We do not know whether the logistics of a treatment (a pump takes more effort than injecting) is suitable for them. People wouldn't take "Pump Holidays" if it was always great.
I would be more tempted to say that "a pump helped me" or "its sounds as if I pump is well worth trying". 
There is no definite about much when it comes to diabetes. 

(Sorry, for being pedantic but over the years I have learnt not to rely on any certainty.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 24, 2022)

I don't know what @nonethewiser means either - yes, I can decide the pump isn't for me and go back to MDI - but that was and still is my only choice.  I don't have any opportunity to say Oh dear I regret choosing this pump because whatever, so can I try an XYZ one instead?  Can only change when the current pump reaches the end of its life.


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 24, 2022)

sg295 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your message!
> 
> ...



We had discussion about pumps month or two back, theres window open to change your mind if pump chosen doesnt suit or unhappy with it, so apparently with good reason you can hand it back & possibly change to another, in your case this wont apply if clinic only offer one type.

Other option is to go back to mid, no shame in doing that if you find pump isn't helping or causing difficulties.


----------



## sg295 (Feb 24, 2022)

nonethewiser said:


> We had discussion about pumps month or two back, theres window open to change your mind if pump chosen doesnt suit or unhappy with it, so apparently with good reason you can hand it back & possibly change to another, in your case this wont apply if clinic only offer one type.
> 
> Other option is to go back to mid, no shame in doing that if you find pump isn't helping or causing difficulties.


Ok yes that makes sense, thank you


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 24, 2022)

helli said:


> Please take care when suggesting something will "definitely" help. I am probably being pedantic but as @Inka has said before, a pump is just another insulin delivery mechanism and we don't know all the background to why someone is struggling with highs and lows. We do not know whether the logistics of a treatment (a pump takes more effort than injecting) is suitable for them. People wouldn't take "Pump Holidays" if it was always great.
> I would be more tempted to say that "a pump helped me" or "its sounds as if I pump is well worth trying".
> There is no definite about much when it comes to diabetes.
> 
> (Sorry, for being pedantic but over the years I have learnt not to rely on any certainty.


I was going to say something along those lines but wasn’t sure how to say it so it made sense but fair point


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 24, 2022)

Hope the approval happens speedily, and the training and switchover goes well


----------



## teapot8910 (Feb 24, 2022)

Keeping fingers crossed for you for tomorrow!


----------



## sg295 (Feb 25, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hope the approval happens speedily, and the training and switchover goes well


Thank you!

Have an appointment with my DSN again this morning so hoping she will tell me or if not I’ll ask as she said by Friday


----------



## sg295 (Feb 25, 2022)

teapot8910 said:


> Keeping fingers crossed for you for tomorrow!


Thank you!


----------



## sg295 (Feb 25, 2022)

So good news, they’ve said I can have a pump! 

Only thing is there is an 18 month waiting list so it won’t be immediate but still worth the wait and I’m getting other support put in place in the meantime


----------



## teapot8910 (Feb 25, 2022)

sg295 said:


> So good news, they’ve said I can have a pump!
> 
> Only thing is there is an 18 month waiting list so it won’t be immediate but still worth the wait and I’m getting other support put in place in the meantime


That’s fantastic news! Congratulations


----------



## nonethewiser (Feb 25, 2022)

sg295 said:


> So good news, they’ve said I can have a pump!
> 
> Only thing is there is an 18 month waiting list so it won’t be immediate but still worth the wait and I’m getting other support put in place in the meantime



Nice one, well done.

 Told my start date would be 6-9 months but was started on one in 3 months, so fingers crossed.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Feb 25, 2022)

sg295 said:


> So good news, they’ve said I can have a pump!
> 
> Only thing is there is an 18 month waiting list so it won’t be immediate but still worth the wait and I’m getting other support put in place in the meantime


Wow that's fantastic, esp the other support as well  Very pleased for you.


----------



## sg295 (Feb 25, 2022)

nonethewiser said:


> Nice one, well done.
> 
> Told my start date would be 6-9 months but was started on one in 3 months, so fingers crossed.


Thank you 

Ah ok, so may not necessarily be as long as they say then?! Brilliant


----------



## sg295 (Feb 25, 2022)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Wow that's fantastic, esp the other support as well  Very pleased for you.


Thank you Sue, yes things are definitely starting to look up now


----------



## sg295 (Feb 25, 2022)

teapot8910 said:


> That’s fantastic news! Congratulations


Thank you


----------



## Nigel R (Mar 2, 2022)

I think Stephan Dixon on GB news has this pump and is pleased. 
you could look at their site  app called Explore that is very informative


----------



## Annie29 (Mar 8, 2022)

I have recently switched to the Ypso and I love it. It's very compact so easy to carry. It is also very simple to set an amount of insulin to deliver, make any basal adjustments, temporary basal rates and infusion set changes. I have been using a loaned one from my hospital for a couple of weeks but this morning my own arrived. There isn't really anything to dislike about it.


----------



## sg295 (Mar 8, 2022)

Nigel R said:


> I think Stephan Dixon on GB news has this pump and is pleased.
> you could look at their site  app called Explore that is very informative


Sorry I somehow missed this! That’s great thank you for that, I’ll have a look


----------



## sg295 (Mar 8, 2022)

Annie29 said:


> I have recently switched to the Ypso and I love it. It's very compact so easy to carry. It is also very simple to set an amount of insulin to deliver, make any basal adjustments, temporary basal rates and infusion set changes. I have been using a loaned one from my hospital for a couple of weeks but this morning my own arrived. There isn't really anything to dislike about it.


That’s great to hear, thank you for that! Fingers crossed the wait won’t be as long as they’re saying


----------

